# rudee head boat



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 

Is this a good time to go out with them ? Can anyone tell me what's the catch right now ? 

Thanks !


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

If you are a local go out on one of the Lynnhaven boats, they are quite a bit cheaper most of the time. Rudee is for the tourists.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

I only go down there at summer time. Can you provide me some information of those local boats ?

THanks !


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Get on the Bay Princess on one of the morning trips during the summer


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

nicefishman said:


> I only go down there at summer time. Can you provide me some information of those local boats ?
> 
> THanks !



Oh you are a tourist? Stick to Rudee then.











JK, find the Lesner bridge on Ocean View ave. It is right there.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

nicefishman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this a good time to go out with them ? Can anyone tell me what's the catch right now ?
> 
> Thanks !


If you want to go and get sea bass and tile fish with the poss. of a snowy grouper then go get on the Rudde Angler is costs a bit but skip is taking you quite a bit further than most. We were running a charter and had skip and his other boat out there on the tilefish grounds steady beating them up!!! 

As far as the comment that rudde is just for tourists that is high and to the left, Skip is a great capt and employs great capts. If you want a long good trip with plunty of meat then give them a call you won't be dissapointed.

PS I have no monitary intrests or ties with the rudde fleet I run both my charter boats out of Little Creek 

Capt. Mike Beane


----------

